# rest after embryo transfer??



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there

Im wondering what is recommended after embryo transfer.... is it better to stay home and rest up or go back to work,  My transfer will be tommorrow , at the blastocyst stage.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi stevie

I have moved your post over to here as you will get more response honey

We are about to have our 4th ET and I tend to follow Zita West advise - ie. for the first 2 days after transfer complete rest, feet up on sofa, lounge around and generally don't do anything!! Then, for the rest of the 2 weeks take things easy, nothing too strenuous, no housework and stuff, but obviously carrying on as much as normal without overdoing things! You should definitely not swim in the 2ww, or do any strenuous exercise, such as jogging, etc.

At the top of this board there is a "Frequently Asked Questions" during the 2ww section - take a look, it has good advice! Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck honey and I hope you get your dream 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Tracy

Thank you so much for your quick response.... and Ill definitely follow your advice.  Im so glad all of you are out there.

And I have my fingers and toes crossed for you too!

Stevie


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi on my 1st ivf cycle i went back to work the day after et. but this time im taking 2 wks hol and for the first few days i am doing nothing, just puting my feet up. the following week i intend to just take things easy. not sure if it will make any difference but im gonna give it a go.

Good luck

Nicola


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I had e/t last Friday and on Zita West's recommendation I have had my feet up ever since.  Today is day 3 post transfer and will be my last day of lying on sofa contiuously throughout the day!  Ive just been watching DVD's etc.  I have taken the week off work sick so am going to carry on taking it easy, not sure about work next week i'm going to play it by ear.

Good luck with 2ww!

Anna x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
I had ET on Monday.  I spent ET day lay down in bed/sofa then since then just taking it easy, been for lunch, wonder round the shops et but no lifting etc.  I've timed my 2 week hols from work perfectly so got another week off.  Our nurse did say to keep moving to get the blood flowing and try and get on with life.  easier said than done    goodluck xxx


----------

